# (NC) Good looking large yellow MH stud in NC/FC sired



## Paul Yates (Mar 3, 2005)

Riverwood's Hole In One MH (Ace)


Ace is a large yellow male that qualified for the 2006 Master National as a two year old. He weighs 86lbs and is a great looking dog. He is athletic & easily trained. Gives you everything he has got and tries to please you at all times. His sire is Alan Pleasants' personal dog, FC Black River's Big Ol' Truck MH. 

Ace won the first Q he entered as a 26 month old. He has only failed 2 MH test, his first on a double MH trial at 18 months of age and 1 last year. After failing the second master he entered he passed 9 in a row. He will qualify and run the 2007 MN in Virginia this year(3-3 so far). Overall MH record is 13-15.

Ace has all of his clearances. OFA good(out of two excellents), clear cerf and normal elbows. He has sired three litters(10,9&6). You can see his pedigree at this web site.....
http://goldleafretrievers.com/ace.html

& his picture here, scroll to the bottom of the page.... http://goldleafretrievers.com/stud.html

Riverwoods Hole In One MH
5/16/03
86#'s
ofa-good
Penn Hip 93%
elbows-normal
cerf-clear
Throws all shades of yellow from white to fox red

Some more picture of Ace after a morning hunt
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=488206
Paul Yates
919-550-8486
North Carolina


----------

